# New Home. New Blog. Same Frank.



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jun 22, 2013)

Hello!  
I havent been online in a while, we have been getting ready for the move and now we are officially moved and i can actually do things other than pack and work  which also gives me a chance to attempt at running this blog. 
Frank is doing well, he is still a total trouble maker but hes healthy and happy 
I finished bunny proofing the apartment today, wires are covered, corners are gaurded, tight spaces are blocked. the only place I am thinking of gaurding is under our futon, usually we give it to him as a space to hide and sleep. but i am still very worried about him ripping up the carpet underneath.. was thinking about putting a plastic mat underneath? so he could still get to it to sleep,but i dont need to worry about him digging/chewing the carpet? plus itd be clear so now worries about it looking horrible? just a thought. 

but anywho, we moved a lot closer to columbus. still outside the city, more suburban and i love it!  
hope everyone is doing well, and ill be posting pictures of the new place and frank soon


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

Good to see you on again!  And congrats on your new home! Yes, I think a plastic mat would work great! Can't wait to see some more pictures of Frank and here some more about his adventures!


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jun 22, 2013)

some pictures of the place and frankfort. he spends most of his time running around and exploring until he tires himself out then he comes over for cuddles and pets. hes spoiled. 

but our new place didnt have a pantry so i turned our washer/dryer area (since we dont have a washer/dryer) into a large half pantry half pet supplies area. also we took our old dresser with broken and missing knobs and revamped it with brand new colorful hardware to match our bedroom colors. and my boyfriends mother bought us a brand new bed set as a gift!  the bottle picture is a decal in our kitchen that i just thought was super pretty.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 22, 2013)

I love the pics! I love your new place! And I love Frank! He's really cute!


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jun 22, 2013)

@Ilovemyrabbit , thank you!  I really put effort into decorating this place this time, last time i didnt have any money saved up and had to really just go with basics and add on as i got the funds, this time i had saved up money and was able to bunny proof and decorate from the start, it made it so much easier  !


----------



## Azerane (Jun 23, 2013)

I understand the lack of funds when moving into somewhere. Especially when you move out for the first time, you don't realise how much stuff you don't have, simple crap like can openers. The sort of things you need right in the middle of cooking dinner, lol.

Looks like you've got yourselves a pretty good place though. Agree that Frank is super cute


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah I understand moving out too and not having enough money. Its good when you have the money and you can get the place bunny proofed and nice decorations. 

Oh and did I mention that I LOVE that second picture of Frank! He is so cute!


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes it is so nice having money this time around, i have been saving up since christmas specifically for the move so i had quite a bit saved up! I also have 2 interviews set up this week so hopefully thatll result in a job soon! 
Today I was very productive, woke up and cleaned and went for a walk (now that i feel safe in my own neighborhood i can go for a walk) 
Came back and frank has spent most of his day sleeping behind on the couch or hanging out with his "furreal girlfriend" lol if anyone read my old blog, you would of seen the post i made about how my boyfriends mom bought frank a furreal friend stuffed rabbit since we werent able to get him a real friend for a while. he loves it. he loves grooming and sleeping with it, and its so funny to watch him interact with the toy as if its a real rabbit.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 24, 2013)

One thing we did with our bunnies, we used a lot of cardboard boxes between and under furniture. To protect the carpet I'd cut it up and triple layer the floor so it would hold up to digging and when they wore thru too much, Id clean it out and re-stock. It's a cheap and easy bunny proofing tool as well as cheap and effective. And, they love playing with and in it.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jun 26, 2013)

Would like to add in that I have switched Frank over to oxbow pellets and so far im super happy with them! where we moved has a store that carries the oxbow brand exclusively so i finally got a chance to get to it without going online, and im really happy that i did


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh your Frank is Adorable. He's a Californian correct? I love what ever breed he is.
Apartment looks good. Yikes I know about moving. Moved from a 3 bedroom 2 storey house to a 2 bedroom apartment 2.5 years ago. I still have boxes that need to be unpacked. One day, but like you I also needed to buy stuff. 
Looking forward to more pictures. BTW you are very pretty.
Cheers
Susan


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jun 26, 2013)

SOOOSKA said:


> Oh your Frank is Adorable. He's a Californian correct? I love what ever breed he is.
> Apartment looks good. Yikes I know about moving. Moved from a 3 bedroom 2 storey house to a 2 bedroom apartment 2.5 years ago. I still have boxes that need to be unpacked. One day, but like you I also needed to buy stuff.
> Looking forward to more pictures. BTW you are very pretty.
> Cheers
> Susan



Thank you so much on all the compliments!  and i thought that he was a californian too at first, but then someone suggested a himilayan dwarf because of the nose? im so bad at breeds and names. but whatever he is i think he is adorable too  and wow i cant imagine trying to stuff a house into an apartment. my boyfriends parents moved from 3 bed to 2 bed apartment last summer and i know she still has boxes in storage that she hasnt figured out how to fit hahah


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jul 13, 2013)

llittle update on frankfort: took him in to the vet today, his poops were being nonuniform and small, and he had left a few stray ceco's . he also has been sneezing and i was worried something may be up. instead of figuring it out on my own i decided to just bring him in and get a physical. i figured this way he would get his yearly, get set up with a new vet, and i could have some peace of mind incase something was up. 

the vet checked his heart/lungs/teeth/ears/lymph nodes/belly . basically he got the full deal. (i loved the vet too. i was a little skeptical because it wasnt a "exotic" vet and they only had one vet that looked at "exotic"s . but i think he did a great job and seemed to really understand rabbits as a whole. he handled him great and frank was oddly comfortable with him manhandling him. 
basically everything turned out great, he said that he was in excellent condition and suggested that the poops were because of hair balls due to his shedding being so crazy lately. so to give him papaya to help pass it. and the sneezing was probably due to dust from the air/hay so to make sure i was shaking the hay out. 

He said his lymph nodes werent swollen and there was no snot so it wasnt sniffles and he didnt feel bloated so he didnt think it was stasis. 

i felt great knowing i was taking the right care of my babylove  

on a side note though, does anyone know where to buy the right papaya tablets and how much to give him? I forgot to ask him at the office.


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jul 13, 2013)

also, here is a gem of a picture i managed to capture while frank was eating some greens the other day


----------



## qtipthebun (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh god, I love Frank. The cute overwhelms. I just...I can't.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 14, 2013)

Frank is so adorable!

I'm sorry he's having issues. You could probably but papaya tablets here: http://compare.ebay.com/like/181147363037?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar don't know about the dosage but this might help: http://www.binkybunny.com/FORUM/tabid/54/aft/111889/Default.aspx


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Jul 20, 2013)

I think its so funny how people and their pets train eachother without even noticing. 

like i have noticed today that my rabbit and I have little rituals we do with eachother everyday and its just from repeating it over and over so much that now we just instinctively do it.

our feeding rituals seems to go like this: 

I make the a clicking sound and he runs into his cage.

first he hops up onto the second level loft and I show him the bowl of whatever im feeding him (veggies or pellets) 

he either pulls a vegetable out or takes 1 mouthful of pellets out and eats it up on top,

then he hops down to the tile that i place his food on and waits til i set the rest down where it goes and sits and eats. 

he has basically trained me to be his waitress and follow how he eats. 

and whats funnier to me is that on the days im in a hurry and just put the food down on his tile without showing him first, he ignores it for the longest time before going to eat. lol

p.s. i have now also caught him pulling hay through his cage to eat it outside of his cage when he doesnt want me to lock him up for the night but still wants his hay. lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 21, 2013)

Yes, we train eachother! Funny how he pulls hay from his cage. Smart bun!


----------

